# GE SX controller



## 93isuzu (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm new here my question is a GE SX 600 amp Controller a good candidate for a low budget project. I have plenty of forklift parts at my disposal but still trying to figure out if i can make something work without having to change motor volts. Controller can handle up to 72 volts motor is 36/48 volt. looking to install into 93 izusu pickup with 5 sp manual. Noticed a couple comments about overvolting a motor but could not find enough info on whether i can do it reliably.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

93isuzu said:


> I'm new here my question is a GE SX 600 amp Controller a good candidate for a low budget project. I have plenty of forklift parts at my disposal but still trying to figure out if i can make something work without having to change motor volts. Controller can handle up to 72 volts motor is 36/48 volt. looking to install into 93 izusu pickup with 5 sp manual. Noticed a couple comments about overvolting a motor but could not find enough info on whether i can do it reliably.


 
Hi 93,

I'm not familiar with that controller and you don't say much about the motor. But in a nutshell, if you watch your RPM you can go over nameplate voltage, maybe double on the motor. That, or much more, you will probably need to advance brushes to get acceptable commutation. 

Go for it.

major


----------



## 93isuzu (Sep 14, 2009)

General Electric separatly excited is what it think sx stands for the motor is an 11 inch. I'll get it all out soon and post pictures


----------



## steiner (Dec 8, 2008)

93isuzu,

You mentioned that you have good access to forklift parts. Do you have access to any more of the GE SX 600 amp controllers?

I also have an 11" GE sep exc motor and really just want to test it in the vehicle. I don't want to buy a new one because I do not expect this motor to be the final configuration. A used controller (as long as it works) will fit my needs nicely.

Thanks.....
Rick


----------

